# Perdido / Ryan Reichle - RIP



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

upshitscreek said:


> Drake Magazine Online • View topic - Ryan "OUTCAST" Reichle
> 
> He certainly ruffled feathers on this forum and others but was funny as hell in places like the drake's bb and reputed to be a great guy in person.


He obviously got a bunch of people on the buzz all worked up over some stupid bullshit thread but if any of you care to see what he was really like, you should check out the thread on the Drake. 

RIP Outcast.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

What was his Buzz nickname??


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Perdido

Condolences to the family, he seemed to live life right and that Drake thread does him justice.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry, didn't see that. Thanks for the info


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

damn this is a shitty year. condolences.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

jeez that's sad--didn't know him, but was waaay too young, and lived way to large to have to exit...seems like we need more like him. heartfelt condolences to the family


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

From one of his posts on the Drake. Enjoy...

DOGS RULE!

This is Henry (aka Hank). Much to my dismay I inherited him from an ex (her first dog) when he was about 8 months old. I didn't have room in my life for a dog at the time (college) and didn't want him to begin with because 1. he wasn't a gun dog and 2. he was 8 months old and had received no training of any kind. He wouldn't come, sit, stay, down, didn't even know his name. The only place he would shit was on the living room floor or the seat of the truck and he liked to bite. In the first six months I had him he dug a hole in my carpet, chewed the arm off the couch, got in the garbage almost daily, barked constantly, escaped from his kennel with great regularity, got arrested twice ($350) and hit by a car once ($500), killed 2 of my neighbors cats, found particular joy in destroying fly tying materials (especially Hoffman hackle), his favorite perfume to wear was fresh green cow shit but if it was unavailable anything that had been dead for more than a week would do and due to the biting I was forced to get a P.O. box and UPS stopped delivering to me altogether. I could go on but I think you get the picture. He was an asshole. After much frustration on both of our parts we came to a sort of understanding. If he'd agree to stay home when I told him to, not bite people, not kill the neighbors pets and not destroy my stuff I'd agree to feed and play with him daily and not kill him. He turned out to be the best dog I've ever had. He knows a bunch of dog tricks, herds cattle and horses, accompanied me on hundreds of guided trips, and used to retrieve ducks as well as any lab I've owned, not to mention that he LOVES kids. He's 13 now, half deaf and blind and too crippled up to do much anymore but I still love him (UPS and the USPS still won't deliver).

Don't be alarmed, this is one of his tricks. He "smiles" on command.










He likes to get in on fish photos.









Ol Hank made such an impression on me that last winter when I decided I needed another dog I sought out one of the same pedigree as Hank and ended up with ******. ****** is about to celebrate his first birthday. He's a great dog too but completely different personality than Henry, well behaved, non-destructive (for the most part), mellow and obedient.


















Here's the two of them together.









A funny thing happened a few days ago when the National Finals Rodeo came on TV. ****** has never shown any interest whatsoever in the TV except for maybe a rare occasion when he'd hear a dog bark he might perk an ear. Since the rodeo has been on he's been glued to the set every night. He sits in the middle of the living room and watches the cows and horses, occasionally letting out a muffled growl or a hushed "woof" and intermittently getting up to touch the TV with his nose.

Waiting in anxious anticipation.









It's on now!


















I don't know what I'd do without my dogs.









RIP Ryan.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Perdido seemed to have some real spice for life. I'm sorry to hear he's passed on. Does anyone know if his death was water related?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

No, it appears to have been self-inflected. 

I never got into it with him on his stickies thread. I too was always a little annoyed by half the page being stickies, but I try not to let the little things in life bother me. I guess he did. Depression is a silent killer, but a killer never the less.

RIP Perdido!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Snowhere said:


> No, it appears to have been self-inflected.
> Depression is a silent killer, but a killer never the less.
> 
> RIP Perdido!


Wow, that is incredibly sad. It is time mental illnesses lose their social stigma, and are accepted as they are; An illness no one would choose, but through which many suffer. The most powerful organ we have, misfiring, and so many suffer in silence and torment. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Wow, that is incredibly sad. It is time mental illnesses lose their social stigma, and are accepted as they are; An illness no one would choose, but through which many suffer. The most powerful organ we have, misfiring, and so many suffer in silence and torment. May he rest in peace.


Well said.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Horrible news. The guides life is often a remote and hard life. I am so sorry for his young son.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Well fuck.

Wish I hadn't......

RIP.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

In honor of Perdido...










from his very first thread


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

bounce


----------

